# whos arrows are made in the U.S.A



## ohiostate (Mar 28, 2009)

mine beman WORM


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine aren't and they shoot better than what I can get made here and cost way less. Fact... Made in the USA is only worth more money when it is a superior product.


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

Mine are. Beman bone collectors and cedar shafts for recurve


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

e .001+-.003 means nothing FACT UNLESS ITS GUARANTEED MINE ARE GUARANTEED, EASTON..........A SUPERIOR PROUDUCT


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Black eagle seems to be holding their own. Easton makes a great arrow but I would say that the playing field is level enough to shoot what you want based on price, availability, and desired weight/spine.


----------

